# Just got done with a Lexus Install, with full install log attached :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey guys, just got done with a relatively involved install by my standards  on a show car IS350.

there is a full step by step install log online, and you can find it here:

http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38069&page=1&pp=10

but here is a basic description of hte install and some pics 

goals:

1. cleany and class, matching the luxurious and classy nature of the vehicle

2. excellent sound quality

3. decent attention grabbing in the trunk while maintaining a relatively stock interior 

equipment used:

headunit: Due to various reasons, the stock lexus headunit and stock Mark Levinson amp was retained as a signal source.

Processor: Audio Control DQL-8 summing device/Digital 31 band Equalizer/digital xover is used to sum and control the sginal, additionally a DDC remote control until was used so tuning can be done in the front seat.

Front Stage: DLS Ultimate Nobelium 6.2 6.5" two way component set, the midbass is in the stock lower door midbass location, and the tweets are flushed into the kick panels.

Rear Speakers: DLS Ultimate UX26 high end 6.5" two way component coaxials in the stock lower door location

Subwoofer: 2 x DLS ultimate Nobelium 10" subwoofer

Amplification: DLS Ultimate A3 dual mono supplies the front stage with 150 rated watts a side. DLS Ultimate A5 3 channel amp feeds the rear doors with 85 watts and the subs with 780 rated watts.

Wiring: Mixture of TSunami, Stinger, and DLS 

Sound Proofing: Elemental Designs Edead V1UE and V4 foam

the install:

*under the hood: replaced stock battery with Optima Yellow top, Dual polished terminals, all stock wires extended to route cleanly, stinger 150 amp CB anchors the power.

*interior: The DDC is mounted in a Carbon Fiber vinyl wrapped rack in the glovebox, doors fully sound dampened, tweeters flushed into the stock kick panle, tweeter grilles painted to match the carpet. all other stock speakres were removed and rear deck fully dampened.

*trunk: The theme here is Mirror, if you split the trunk down the middle, the goal is for hte left and right side to look almost identical. A single pliece dual fiberglass well houses the amps and the subs, and two smaller wells house the D- blocks. the fiberglass is all painted ot match the outside of hte vehicle. Routed Edge lit plexi is at every opening and lights up blue. The fake floor is all carbon fiber vinyl, attention to paid to make sure all the paterns line up  on the roof of the trunk, a rack was built to house a motorized rack holding hte DQL-8, with its own edge lit plexi opening. Covers are also made so the entire install can be covered up when not at shows 

okay, enough yap, here are some selected pics from the install log for you guys 


battery wiring:










front door midbass install/door dampening:



















front tweeter location:



















front Audio Control DDC rack:










rear door UX26 install:



















rear deck speaker removal/dampening:










trunk pics in different positions and lighting 



























































































comments welcome


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i was there with anthony (vestax) maybe a couple of weeks ago and it looked awesome. good job as always! anthony also told me he did a good tune job with it .


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

you are the mother frickin god among men /w custom installs.... so much attention to detail! very clean, professional, and functional. good job!


----------



## thazy2 (Feb 10, 2007)

are those tweets down that low?


How do they sound?



I always thought that they had to be up front on top.....


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

very interested to know how you got that striped pattern on there? Is that a fabric of some sort? I love that look....

very clean install! Congrats!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

I love how you're simplicity in sound, yet that's one complicatedly-sweet looking install that must have taken A LOT of time.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

xencloud said:


> very interested to know how you got that striped pattern on there? Is that a fabric of some sort? I love that look....
> 
> very clean install! Congrats!


Carbon fiber?


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

simply put, a magnificent job.  

how does it sound compare with the factory levinson system, i've litsen to the factory levinson system and it sounded pretty good for factory already. how much improvement over the levinson system by summing the signal and split it out again with the DQL 8?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice job Bing! Excellent attention to detail!

Wish I coulda had time to chat with you at the BBQ and check out some of your work. Well, next time we have a meet around here, hopefully you can swing by.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> i was there with anthony (vestax) maybe a couple of weeks ago and it looked awesome. good job as always! anthony also told me he did a good tune job with it .


LOL we didn't get it exactly the way we wanted to... I think the processor was not that easy to use. At the end of the tuning session, we did get it to a desirable listening position. The AC DQL-8 takes a bit to get used to but I think it sounds pretty good with the stock head unit.

My favorite part of this install was the actuator that pushes out the shelf to reveal the processor.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

IMO your best work yet......


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a beautiful install, but I can't help but wonder what those tweeters sound like down there on the floor like that.

I'm sure it works, but it doesn't seem like it would.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

that looks amazing!


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i dont see a problem with the tweeters down that low. its all about experimentation. i have my midranges/tweets in the kicks cross firing and my stage is easily above the dash. the kicks will decrease the PLD, which in turn is great for imaging.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Holy cow! Your trunk install is bad-ass!


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> i dont see a problem with the tweeters down that low. its all about experimentation. i have my midranges/tweets in the kicks cross firing and my stage is easily above the dash. the kicks will decrease the PLD, which in turn is great for imaging.



I understand all that. I was wondering how it sounded because the left tweeter for instance is right where the dead pedal is, decreasing the PLD isn't that meaningful if your foot blocks the tweeter. 

I guess you just don't put your foot there, who knows.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Excellent work Bing, I wouldnt expect anything less. Now ya got a Bimmer to take care of.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice job. I like the carbon fiber vinyl. Where did you get the metal mesh material? How come you didnt put this in the install gallery section?


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

very nice, i'm looking at an IS as well but w/o mark levinson. I was a little worried that with 13 speakers it would be hard to go aftermarket. I'm a little shocked at the tweet placement myself, is there any way to get an aftermarket tweet in the stock location?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

bobditts said:


> Very nice job. I like the carbon fiber vinyl. Where did you get the metal mesh material? How come you didnt put this in the install gallery section?


I have some similar mesh that matches the hole pattern on my tubedrivers. www.mcmaster.com has all you need with great customer service


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Very nice. That trunk is fire!

Anyone with any remote experience with those tweeters knows they absolutely rock off axis in such a location.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

3.5max6spd said:


> Very nice. That trunk is fire!
> 
> Anyone with any remote experience with those tweeters knows they absolutely rock off axis in such a location.



Even with your foot blocking it?


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

89grand said:


> Even with your foot blocking it?


I have no problem hearing/listening to mine while i drive......


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Incredible. Absolutely incredible.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

wow, it looks beautiful.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys 

to asnwer some questions:

1. the CF vinyl is from www.selectproducts.com

2. yup i get my mesh from mcmaster.com as well 

3. ont he tweeter location...its not bad at all, i mean, sure if the tweter was up higher on the A pillars, i would get a higher stage, but, when i took the A pilalrs off, i realized the airbag went all the way down...and i just didnt want to risk having a little tweeter fly out if the car gets into an accident, beyond that locaiton, there really wasnt much choice, dash cutting was definetly out, and the stock location is too small and would make it wound quite a bit forward... in the end, the locaiton worked out well, stage is right at dash level.. but again, this car relaly justneeded to sound decent tonally, its a show car and the owner relaly doesnt care much about SQ heheh...

4. the stock ML system on the lexus is one of hte better stock systems out there...and i listened to it before, it sounded acutally quite nice until you try to get past mid volume level, then it sorta falls flat, anything below 80hz was also quite a bit missing... in the end, its a system that you listen to, versus now, its a system you can bath and soak in and most importantly, FEEL  

p.s. big thanks to anthony to help me tuned it a little...

and Don BIG THANKS for the referral 

b


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> thanks guys
> 
> to asnwer some questions:
> 
> ...


are you doing Marquies bimmer from Kansas?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

apparently i am  noting is set in stone yet...but perhaps 

still gonna be funny to hvae the norcal DLS rep to do a rainbow/sinfoni car lol, i will have fun explaining that at CES if this happens lol


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> apparently i am  noting is set in stone yet...but perhaps
> 
> still gonna be funny to hvae the norcal DLS rep to do a rainbow/sinfoni car lol, i will have fun explaining that at CES if this happens lol


cool, he helped me a lot with my install over the bmw forum. 
knows his stuff really good.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Just Incredible !! Absolutely Awesome


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> apparently i am  noting is set in stone yet...but perhaps
> 
> still gonna be funny to hvae the norcal DLS rep to do a rainbow/sinfoni car lol, i will have fun explaining that at CES if this happens lol


 I just need to figure out exactly what we want in the amp wise and it should be a go. No problem on the referral, Im quite confident you can get er done.  Who knows you may even add a line or two.  Im sure you'll also spend some time with us at CES...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cool, just confirmed things with him...looks like you guys figured out the amplification  

no wi need to start researching hte car and the gear lol...3 momths in advance


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I've never been a huge fan of CF Vinyl, but it really came out really nice in the install. I like how the weave from the different components and parts all line up nice and neat. I was really impressed by the trunk and how classy the neons turned out. I think a lot of other installers out there over do it with the cold cathode neons, making most trunks look like a rave or disco. 

How come you decided to put the tweeters down low? How does this affect the soundstage? Also, did you put a switch in the vehicle to isolate the coax speakers? 

GO TEAM DLS!


----------



## curry (Jul 13, 2007)

Saw the write up on ED. Very sick work man, its clean its neat. Sexy!


----------



## 02TurboA4 (Jun 21, 2007)

Great Install


----------



## Suneet (Jun 19, 2007)

Another amazing install Bing! I'm going to call Joseph and tell him to take me for a ride, and have him get me some new tires!


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

How much does an Install like that usually run?


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, i really like the trunk.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

amazing... wow.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow! Nice work! I used the exact same technique to make my amp rack as you used for your "tubs"...except I cut about 3 days worth of work out by covering it with carpet instead of paint. Maybe some day I'll pull the sander out and finish it up like yours...but not likely any time soon.

So 4 LED bulbs was all that was needed to light that big plexi piece? Wow. How much did the piece cost you though. Must have been a pretty penny. How thick is it?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dude! thats pretty nice....


----------



## irishpride (May 1, 2007)

you are a sick sick man and should be allowed anywhere near car audio. AMAZING WORK!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I've never been a huge fan of CF Vinyl, but it really came out really nice in the install. I like how the weave from the different components and parts all line up nice and neat. I was really impressed by the trunk and how classy the neons turned out. I think a lot of other installers out there over do it with the cold cathode neons, making most trunks look like a rave or disco.
> 
> How come you decided to put the tweeters down low? How does this affect the soundstage? Also, did you put a switch in the vehicle to isolate the coax speakers?
> 
> GO TEAM DLS!


I think i mentioned it in my instlal log...my originally idea was to put them into the A pillars, but after taking that off, i saw the airbag went all the way down, evne though most of the a pillars blow towrads the window, after consulting with the customer, we decided thats ite best not to do it there...hell if yo uknow the nobelium tweeter, its a little heavy piece of aluminum 

then using my owncar's wiring lead out, i test a few more location, sail panels (too fowrad sounding and completley left biased), on the lower door (but didnt want to do cutting), and finally, settled on the kicks, it provides a decent stage that can get higher with tuning, right now its hovering right above the dash, with a little rainbowing...but with some more tuning, i know we can get it higher..

but int he end, this is not an all out SQ install, but a show/demo car, the owner states he will rarely, if ever, really listen to he 

hehe, as for total costs, i dont wanna say what i charged, but from a lot of people whom i have talked to who do these types of installs all the time, they are telling me 16-20k total cost


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

16-20K...that sounds about right once you add up the materials, equipment, and number of hours it takes to complete. ...and that is the reason I do everything myself. I don't have disposable income to pay someone to pimp my ride.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Great work Bing!! Always nice to see your work. It did throw me off to see you actually use rear speakers in an install. But I understand it was the client's choice and not yours. What could you compare those DLS subs to? I've heard DLS components, but never their subs.

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hmm DLS subs, of which the iridium is acutally my favorite...but these nobs match the install better..

its hard to say...very musical subs, great transient, impact, but not the lowest extending or the most powerful subs out there...but blends extremely well with music...

its honestly hard to say since i dont have a ton of experience with other SQ specific subs...other than these, the other subs i use are genreeally SQL...such as Idmax...etc..

the new seas sub i heard once seemed somewhat similar


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Fair enough. Have you ever listened to the DIYMA 12? I wonder how that sub would compare. I'm really going to have to swing by and pay you a visit when I get back in the country Bing. If nothing else then to pick your brain about a few things.

Zach


----------



## Aznattic (Jul 4, 2007)

Great work sir


----------



## walter250 (Feb 23, 2008)

That looks great!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

holy raising from the dead batman!


----------



## roysav (May 21, 2008)

truly a top build!!!


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

very nice, well laid out,alot of work,glad to see you put the tweeters down there,i bet it stages and images well,good use of the carbon vinyl,and neon,one of the nicer installs ive seen in some time.keep up the good work, it is people like you and on this board that help keep this hobby/industry alive. I bet the owner was pretty stoked too


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

wow, cant believe this was almost 5 years ago...


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> wow, cant believe this was almost 5 years ago...


good thing you have gotten better over those 5 years... this looks like crap.... LOL:laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i know...so ashamed!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

...and you should be


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Bing,

You had skillz even back then! 

I think I saw this car at the Premier Mobile Group customer appreciation day a little while back. Will try to dig up some photos if I can find them.

George


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Found them:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yup, thats Joseph


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

I love the way some of your installs make the amp rack and assorted gear look like the top view of an engine. Very cool.

You install that way I would, if I had the skills. I prefer stealth, but my fab is much more crude than yours, although my last two were actually pretty cool and they sounded really good. 

Truly my favorite installer, I just wish you were not 2,000 miles away.


----------



## eye_see_you (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm about to begin my install in my is250 this just gave me some ideas


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i do wonder what i would do if i had to do this install now. i know one thing is for sure, i would stay far away from the AC processor lol


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Lil noisy? Nah


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

jpeezy said:


> Lil noisy? Nah


Ironically, this is one of the few ac that wasnt noisy lol but lets just say "software" issues that i eventally had to rig my own wiring circuit to work around...


----------

